
Remote Work Policy for Employers - dmonn
https://nohq.co/blog/writing-a-remote-work-policy-with-pdf-sample-templ/
======
randyzwitch
> As our homes turn into offices, where do you draw the line? It's common to
> cover internet and electricity, but possibly you might also want to cover
> part of the rent or a fixed desk in the office?

It's common to pay for internet and electricity? I've heard of covering cell
phones and things for people who legitimately are on the phone (sales/biz
dev), but not down to electricity bills and rent.

